
Ask HN: Is it common for data science to interfere with Back End lang choices? - coronaccount
Joined a startup few months ago as a backend engineer (ruby), and we&#x27;re just starting a new project which would consume&#x2F;manipulate lots of data that Data Science team imports from another service.<p>Since we&#x27;re going to write this service from scratch, as backend team we&#x27;re evaluating languages&#x2F;frameworks, but in this process getting lots of questions&#x2F;comments etc. from data scientists re: why we&#x27;re not using go or python languages. I&#x27;m genuinely curious if this is a common thing, I have no problem explaining the reasons why we&#x27;re choosing X lang and&#x2F;or Y framework, but people from other departments (project managers&#x2F;product etc) started joining conversations too.
I joined this company from a relatively big startup (~100 engineers) and we had pretty well defined teams that would take these types of decisions within teams.<p>Please share your experiences if you had anything similar, thanks!
======
causalmodels
They probably don't know other languages.

